# Hatred of frying eggs



## Billdolfski (Apr 2, 2006)

I love fried eggs.  They are simple and cheap, not to mention complement so many things.  So what is all this angst towards the fried egg?  I'll tell you.  It's not that they are hard to make... not at all.  They are just easy to screw up.

I'm 24 and I started cooking as a child.  I'm pretty sure that my interest was spurred by my couisin, who is like 2-3 years older than I am.  Anways, he fried us some eggs and I was uber impressed, being a stupid kid that couldn't cook.  The moral of the story is, I've been frying eggs that long.

I prefer mine over easy.  Now, this doesn't happen all the time... but I bust the yolks more often than I'd care to admit.  Now... I think I get so frustrated before I even try it has an effect on me.  I get so mad...  Anybody else think flipping these guys is really that difficult or is it just me?


----------



## auntdot (Apr 2, 2006)

It is not just you Bill.

Used to make fried eggs all the time, years ago, and rarely had a problem.

In more recent years, we have found it more difficult to flip the suckers.

I am sure many of the folks here will come up with great ideas.

Can only say have found that fresh eggs seem to do better than those that have been sitting in the fridge for a while.

Just my take.


----------



## bevkile (Apr 2, 2006)

I know what you mean.  Part of it is due to the freshness of the eggs, over which you don't always have control.  
When you say over easy, do you mean with runny whites?  
Have you thought of an egg poacher?  One of those things that has a place for three or four eggs, that you cook over hot water.  Liberally brush the holes  with what ever shortening, butter or bacon fryings you favor, pop on the lid and watch it closely.  At least they won't spread out thin as pancakes and the yolk stays in the white.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 2, 2006)

I usually screw them up when I'm using a pan that's too small.
Give yourself and the poor little egg some room to flip over.  And use a flipper that can completely lift the egg up and over.


----------



## Billdolfski (Apr 2, 2006)

If I have a nonstick pan (rounded edges help), adequate grease and my thin but firm steel spatula then I do pretty well.

Just seems frustrating that I'm that equipment/situational dependent on getting an egg cooked right =P

For whoever asked... when I mean over easy, I mean white cooked all the way, but barely.  Yolk as runny as possible.  I flip it, let it cook for a few seconds then take it out.  You can always slop/flip grease on it while keeping it on the same side... but I don't always have enough grease.

Oh well.  I still hate eggs.  I'm scrambling today.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Have you ever tried eggs in a basket? The bread makes it easier to flip also. And the yolk is really good on the toast.

Note; I just looked up eggs in a basket and it's not the same way to make it. Ours is cutting out the middle of a piece of bread, we use a glass jar mouth, you can also use cookie cutters. Butter and toast just a little, not all the way, on both sides. While toasting the second side, add egg, let fry til desired, flip and fry other side. The bread that was cut out, butter and toast also for extra.


----------

